# Intruducing myself and my project



## lourock2112 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello Everyone

Just getting into this old bike stuff. I pulled one out of a friends shed and want to make it pretty and ride able for my little girl but still keep it original. Can someone tell me what I have got?


----------



## lourock2112 (Aug 6, 2013)

Also, is that front fender on backwards?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks like a 70/80s Road Master and yes it is on backwards. I wouldn't spend too much as a set of tubes and tires probably cost as much as the bike is worth. Just clean it, service it, and ride it! V/r Shawn


----------



## lourock2112 (Aug 7, 2013)

I thought it was 60s for sure. I still can't find a picture of this model anywhere on google so I thought I had something that was at least worth the elbow grease I am gonna have to put into it. Ah well, my little girl thinks its cool and my son wants to help me fix it so to me thats priceless. If anybody is interested, I will post the finished product. Thanks for the response and I am sure I will be back for advice.


----------

